# Record and have available Charlie Chats



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Does anyone record the Charlie Chats and have them available just like there are DBSTalk news chats? 

Also are there going to be any archives for these videos?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

I have the last 5 or 6 on S-VHS EP but don't have a video capture card. The EKB has the most recent full summary plus links to previous summaries. See http://echostar.swiki.net/180 or http://ekb.dbstalk.com/180 after TNGTony archives the page.

The above is an example of how I think "inside the box" while tightly clutching a bottle of motion sickness pills!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

That idea has been explored but it would require too much bandwidth and hard drive space. Also the shows are copyrighted. Dish Network should be the ones to make them available. Why don't you send them an e-mail suggesting that they post the Charlie Chats on their site. I doubt they will do it but it's worth a try.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Jacob, why don't you just record the chats yourself?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I just figured it would be nice to have available every charlie chat on hand just in case they had said something then turned around and changed it. Sometimes people miss the chats as well or go on vacation away from home and cant see them. The only way one could see them if he/she would take the system with him. I suppose one could just have it automatically record at the house or have someone do it for me. 

I figured with all of these other things people could do on here that this could be done as well.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Keeping one to two hour broadcasts on file woudl be lot. I would like tos ee a vide tour of NEvele. Is that available?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *I just figured it would be nice to have available every charlie chat on hand just in case they had said something then turned around and changed it. Sometimes people miss the chats as well or go on vacation away from home and cant see them. The only way one could see them if he/she would take the system with him. I suppose one could just have it automatically record at the house or have someone do it for me.
> *


I understand what you are suggesting but since the chats are rerun so many times over the course of the month, there really is no reason to archive them here. If you go on vacation, you have plenty of chances to see the chats when you get back. Also, like was said before, archiving all the chats would be a monumental task in both time and resources. Remember, we all have day jobs.  .

As per your concerns however, I have added a link to our chat information page to when the Charlie chats are rerun.

http://www.dbstalk.com/dish_chats.htm


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

It would be helpful to everyone to show the rerun dates as well for each chat. Do they still show the rerun dates after the end of each show?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Jacob, viewing or recording the chats, or catching the chat reruns seems to be a problem only for you. Why is this? If you are a dealer or an installer you should be able to deal with this yourself.

You have started at least two threads on this topic. Why not give it a rest?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Sorry, did not mean to cause anybody any aggervation, didnt mean to have such a big deal made about it. I am so used to everything being found on the internet. Its no big deal. I think when I saw that there was a chat by Scott on here and was wondering about the other chats being available on here as well, not thinking that it would just be easier and faster to view it on tv than have to wait for it to load up on here. I am done with asking about this. This is the only chat I remember starting on the subject but I did mention it somewhere else. Sorry.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Don't forget this thread... 

Who says you can't have too much Charlie... 

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6835


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

As Chris mentioned, even if bandwidth and storage wasn't an issue (which it is), unless Dish waived their copyright or "sold" the copyright to DBSTalk, this site could NOT just capture the program and play it back. If they did, it would be grounds for a humongo law suit

See ya
Tony


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Just go back in the archives at DBSTalk and DBSForums and look for Tony's summaries, you get all the info with no Charlie :righton:


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Who needs a Charlie Chat now when we got Scott G doing the chats in his own version? lol, problem solved, that plus I can read the notes. Looks like the wheel has already been reinvented in a bette way, lol. I wont forget that thread.


----------

